# MY MSE Results before and after



## SPFromNY914 (Sep 10, 2021)

Right is before, left is after, I thank everyone for their good wishes🙏🏽


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 10, 2021)

Mirin tbh, how much and where did surgeon did you go to?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 10, 2021)

Also did they do anything to improve your lower palate. How old are you?


----------



## AscendingHero (Sep 10, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> View attachment 1309655
> 
> Right is before, left is after, I thank everyone for their good wishes🙏🏽


Mirin mirin mirin mirin mirin, i remember your mse posts from last year and you actually went ahead and got it. Truly a based looksmaxxer😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍

So many questions

1*) How much did you expand?

2) What maloclussion were dealing with prior to mse? Why did you get it?

3) This is the big one. DETAIL ME, SEND ME PARAGRAPHS of text haha, on what AESTHETIC changes you noticed from mse?

Pls answer

4) Did you combine this with another surgery or the usage of appliances to advance the maxila (facepuller)?*


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 10, 2021)

How painful was it? And did you notice any aesthetic differences in your midface?


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Sep 10, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Also did they do anything to improve your lower palate. How old are you?


I'm 19, I'm starting facemask today as well, Imma give it a shot


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Sep 10, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> How painful was it? And did you notice any aesthetic differences in your midface?


Pretty painful at first like 8/10 and yeah bhai my area and cheekbones improved. My face looks more harmonious


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 10, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> I'm 19, I'm starting facemask today as well, Imma give it a shot


How would you wear it throughout the day? Do u have school or work ?


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Sep 10, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> How would you wear it throughout the day? Do I have school or work ?


I have online school and I don't wear it at the gym or at work


----------



## andy9432 (Sep 10, 2021)

Why are u missing so many teeth?


----------



## AscendingHero (Sep 10, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> Getting MSE solely for aesthetic purposes is one of the biggest copes of the 21st century.


Kinda true to an extent

1) Depends on Age

2) Depends on base

3) How much one expands and how quickly

and lastly most of the aesthetic changes come from the maxila+mandible advancing saggitaly, water but if young (sub 19) give facepulling a go.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 10, 2021)

Damn, your palate is small


----------



## highT (Sep 10, 2021)

any difference breathing?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 10, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Kinda true to an extent
> 
> 1) Depends on Age
> 
> ...


Who tf wants wider cheekbones


@Baldingman1998


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 10, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> View attachment 1309655
> 
> Right is before, left is after, I thank everyone for their good wishes🙏🏽


will you do another round? 
what's your imw before and after?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 10, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> View attachment 1309655
> 
> Right is before, left is after, I thank everyone for their good wishes🙏🏽


Would you say your wide cheekbones ruin your appearance?


----------



## Deleted member 14280 (Sep 10, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Who tf wants wider cheekbones
> 
> 
> @Baldingman1998


me


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 10, 2021)

Supreme Cutecel said:


> me


Look at stallone's face, ideal cheekbones width, you dont want it wider 





And his palate is narrow

@subhuman incel


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 10, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> Getting MSE solely for aesthetic purposes is one of the biggest copes of the 21st century











What MSE does to your skull. Before and after


:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 14280 (Sep 10, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Look at stallone's face, ideal cheekbones width, you dont want it wider
> View attachment 1310367
> 
> 
> ...


but low asf tho. also my cheekbones are narrower


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 10, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Look at stallone's face, ideal cheekbones width, you dont want it wider
> View attachment 1310367
> 
> 
> ...


you must be trolling 




over for him I guess


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 10, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> you must be trolling
> View attachment 1310369
> 
> over for him I guess


Those are not wide, 
@Baldingman1998 can confirm buy showing his wide cheekbones


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 10, 2021)

I would like to get mse myself but i dont want them wider
@subhuman incel say something


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 10, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> I would like to get mse myself but i dont want them wider
> @subhuman incel say something








you prob have wide temporals and narrow zygomas which looks bad


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Sep 10, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Kinda true to an extent
> 
> 1) Depends on Age
> 
> ...


So does this mean faster expansion give less aesthetic benefits?


----------



## Deleted member 15246 (Sep 10, 2021)

how much did it cost?


----------



## spark (Sep 10, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> View attachment 1309655
> 
> Right is before, left is after, I thank everyone for their good wishes🙏🏽


will you post photos?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 10, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> View attachment 1310396
> 
> 
> you prob have wide temporals and narrow zygomas which looks bad
> View attachment 1310397


Ye man, something like that. Is there surgery to fix it or what was these screens


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 10, 2021)

wasted ur time


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 10, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Ye man, something like that. Is there surgery to fix it or what was these screens


widen maxilla so zygomas will widen as well 
these pls faces are models and former humans score higher towards pls1 + and modern humans towards pls1-


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 10, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> wasted ur time


Are you trolling?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 10, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> widen maxilla so zygomas will widen as well
> these pls faces are models and former humans score higher towards pls1 + and modern humans towards pls1-


So wide face like on the left is shit?
I think Dolph Lundgren had this type of skull


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 10, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Are you trolling?


are u braindead?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 10, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Those are not wide,
> @Baldingman1998 can confirm buy showing his wide cheekbones


I'm incel with narrow cheekbones bro


----------



## Agendum (Sep 10, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> Getting MSE solely for aesthetic purposes is one of the biggest copes of the 21st century.


I got it and it's a meme that costed me over $8K


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 10, 2021)

Agendum said:


> I got it and it's a meme that costed me over $8K


Did wider cheekbones ruin your looks?


----------



## Agendum (Sep 10, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Did wider cheekbones ruin your looks?


No, my subhuman narrow lower jaw doesn't allow me to expand as much as I would like. I actually overexpanded (maxing out the d vice and disarticulating my pterygomaxillary sutures) because I forgot how many turns my Ortho said. I eventually had to return to what my lower jaw would allow and it barely made a difference. My issue is my clockwise rotated and lengthened maxilla. 

Even when maxing out the turns it didn't really impact my zygos harmoniously as it was not the problem with my face (I still needed it for function reasons too.) My temples are narrow so it looked kind of monkeyish. The cranium and zygomatic brow bones would need to be wider and less downturned for widened cheekbones. It's what lead me to the neurocaniumpill, that being your cranial growth is the limiting factor of what you can looksmax.


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 10, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> So wide face like on the left is shit?
> I think Dolph Lundgren had this type of skull


Yes cause there the face is actually but the neurocranium is wide


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 10, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> Yes cause there the face is actually but the neurocranium is wide


Can you pls link this thread from lookism


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 10, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Can you pls link this thread from lookism
> View attachment 1310477


I can do tommorow but I postet it here too








The cranial base


Copypasta from lookism - long thread ngl, its time for lookism to catch up on some, apparently, basic orthodontic and morphologic knowledge. felt quite painful reading up on all of this 70 years post fact and literally knowing nothing about one of the most influential factors in determining the...




looksmax.org


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Sep 10, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Would you say your wide cheekbones ruin your appearance?


No, my cheekbones getting wider improved my face. It's all about having high set cheekbones which I already had


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Sep 10, 2021)

omg the change !!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mirin


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 10, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> I'm 19, I'm starting facemask today as well, Imma give it a shot


mirin the change dude. just want to ask why didnt you do facemask during MSE?


----------



## zeke714 (Sep 10, 2021)

Any facial asymmetries from using MSE?


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Oct 30, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Mirin mirin mirin mirin mirin, i remember your mse posts from last year and you actually went ahead and got it. Truly a based looksmaxxer😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍
> 
> So many questions
> 
> ...


I'm gonna combine with double jaw possibly next year


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Oct 30, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Any facial asymmetries from using MSE?


Nah, only ones I already had


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 30, 2021)

@SPFromNY914 

MSE facial change update?


----------



## eren1 (May 4, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Kinda true to an extent
> 
> 1) Depends on Age
> 
> ...


What facepuller would u recommend(


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 4, 2022)

My palate small? Do I need MSE innit?


----------



## Deleted member 16456 (May 6, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> View attachment 1665524
> My palate small? Do I need MSE innit?


Yes bro you got that bri'ish palate


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 6, 2022)

What?


Lejit said:


> Yes bro you got that bri'ish palate


----------



## Deleted member 16456 (May 6, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> What?


What I am trying to say is you would benefit greatly from MSE. I had you palate and got mse and it changed my face quite a bit.


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 6, 2022)

How it change it like better jawline and widening or what? Can I get it after bimax?


Lejit said:


> What I am trying to say is you would benefit greatly from MSE. I had you palate and got mse and it changed my face quite a bit.


----------



## Hmmf (Jan 2, 2023)

SPFromNY914 said:


> No, my cheekbones getting wider improved my face. It's all about having high set cheekbones which I already had


What type of cheekbones i have high set or low set ?








Plz tell me everypossible way to looksmaxx (surgical/non surgical)







looksmax.org


----------



## skudess (Jan 2, 2023)

Deleted member 5786 said:


> Who tf wants wider cheekbones
> 
> 
> @Baldingman1998


deadass it would look so uncanny if u already have massively protrusive ones like me, thats why i am scared of getting a procedure like this.


----------

